# My DCC controlled, loco mounted remote uncoupler...



## roffez (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been thinking about this for a long time and were not satisfied with all existing solutions (either too expensive, too much body modification, taking up the entire interior of a car etc.) so I puzzled out a new one, which can be nicely retrofitted to existing couplers and does not require any body or shell modification. Look here:






It's european stock with NEM Kadees but it should work with standard US couplers like Kadee #5, #148 etc. Let me know your thoughts and comments!

Kind Regards,
Rolf


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Rolf,
Is there a simple circuit (or circuit diagram) that would allow your uncoupler to be controlled with 20 mA or less?
Thanks in advance.
Bob


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Fantastic.

Oh, to have those on every car. 

But that would mean a decoder on every car.

Oh, to have money.

Don


----------



## roffez (Sep 23, 2014)

DonR said:


> But that would mean a decoder on every car.
> Oh, to have money.


I'm working on the former, luckily I'm an electronics guy and provided there is enough demand I can image we can bring this down to a reasonable $ level...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you could get the price down to something like 20.00 a car
it seems to me there would be plenty of takers. That's about
twice what it costs just for HOG Kadees. Imagine, being able
to uncouple a car with the push of a button anywhere on the
layout. But then, back in the 50s we couldn't even drean of
the loco operations capabilities that DCC has brought to the hobby.

These couplers would be a tad tricky. You'd have to have a 'front' or
'back' uncoupler capability for each car and loco. And you'd sure be way beyond the
addressing capacity of a Bachmann EZ controller and it's 10 function keys.

But hurry it up. I'm 85 and I want some.

Don


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice coupler. Looks to work great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks good.  We've been enjoying this capability for O-gauge stuff for about 20 years, nice to see it coming to HO.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

RT_Coker said:


> Rolf,
> Is there a simple circuit (or circuit diagram) that would allow your uncoupler to be controlled with 20 mA or less?
> Thanks in advance.
> Bob


He decided to put the circuit in the manual, look here:
http://precimodels.com/images/pdf/DCC-Uncoupler-Kit-HO.pdf
Rolf thanks for the fast response! Very professional manual!

Just placed an order. Lengthily registration, but with free shipping and payment by PayPal and credit cards.
Bob


----------



## roffez (Sep 23, 2014)

RT_Coker said:


> Just placed an order. Lengthily registration, but with free shipping and payment by PayPal and credit cards.
> Bob


Thanks for the feedback (and the order ), Bob. Brand new webshop.... happy that it's running at all, but I still need to take the quirks and hiccups out.


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

DonR said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Oh, to have those on every car.
> 
> ...


Why is it needed on every car? Just have it on both ends of the locos. Only one coupler has to be opened to uncouple. This is the way it works on both the prototype & model RRs.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The reason i'd want one on every car is to have the convenience
of spotting a car anywhere on the layout, push a button, and 
it stays and the pull the rest of the train pulls away. It 'should' do away with all
of the sometimes ineffective under track magnets and the
very often necessary HOG 'prod' shakily trying to uncouple
and often knocking cars off the track while doing so.

Don


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Well given the cost of this uncoupling device, how many of us can afford to add them to ALL their cars. My roster is way over 500!


----------



## roffez (Sep 23, 2014)

As with anything, costs can be pushed down with rising quantities. I'm sure this can be done at $15 per car (2 couplers) including DCC decoder when there is sufficient demand. And one could start by modding only some cars and use them as "pivots"...


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Most people don't want to pay $7.00 +/- for a pair of Sergents. So why would most people want to pay $15.00 for a pair of DCC uncouplers? Maybe if the cost's were only pennys per coupler pair then more modelers could afford them. But that probably can't/won't happen until sales get in the millions.


----------

